

Christmas gift: 2500 free visitors for Visual Website Optimizer account - paraschopra
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/merry-christmas-and-happy-new-year-2011-shh-free-gift-inside/

======
transition
Thank you very much - I think this is a great promotion for you and your
customers. No better way to get new users then a free trial.

A little feedback on the presentation - this is strictly IMHO. I started
reading the features and was presented with statements like "super-sexy
interface" and "Finally, a tool that magically converts visitors into
customers" - a little pretentious perhaps. Personally when i read things like
calling your own interface super-sexy and magical a tech savvy person like
myself may be turned off thinking this tool is for non-tech oriented (that's
the message your marketing is sending me by telling people it's magical).

On the main page where you list the features you have a quick 2 minute intro
which is fantastic (wish more people did that). One thing that might be
improved on is integrating some type of case-study. When i sell software i
want to sell a solution, not a tool. Focus part of the features presentation
around a case study so at a glance someone like myself can watch the video,
see the problem presented and quickly understand how it worked for someone
else and how it can work for me too.

~~~
paraschopra
Thanks so much for your feedback.

We do have some case studies on the site
<http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/case-studies.php> \-- did you mean you
wanted to see such case studies?

~~~
transition
I did see the case studies - that was nice. Just suggesting that you integrate
a case study into part of the product tour presentation as I think it could
help bridge the disconnect between tool and solution to a problem. For me,
it's easier to understand not just what a tool does but how it will solve a
problem for me. I understand features more when I see practical applications.

~~~
paraschopra
I see. Yes, right now product tour demonstrates the features but putting in an
actual case study can really drive home the point of A/B testing. Thanks for
this feedback.

------
jeremydavid
Thanks Paras,

I always like to see startups getting into CRO, and it's very generous of you
to make it easier for some to try it out :)

------
paraschopra
We also designed (or, hacked together) this login page with (JavaScript) snow:
<http://app.visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/login.php>

Christmas times are fun!

~~~
corin_
Not sure I'd count adding one line to your site as "designed" _or_ "hacked
together".

    
    
      <script src="js/snowstorm.js"></script>
    

Maybe if you'd written that JS yourselves..

pre-emptive edit: Maybe it's worth pointing out that I'm not saying you
shouldn't have used that script, or that you ought to have written it yourself
- just that you shouldn't claim you "hacked [it] together".

~~~
yock
I may be missing something, as it seems at least I can't get a look at the
actual javascript file, but is there some reason you believe they didn't write
snowstorm.js?

~~~
corin_
As it happens I recognised the effect without needing to see the code, but had
that not been the case, the JS file begins:

    
    
      /** @license
       * DHTML Snowstorm! JavaScript-based Snow for web pages
       * --------------------------------------------------------
       * Version 1.41.20101113 (Previous rev: 1.4.20091115)
       * Copyright (c) 2007, Scott Schiller. All rights reserved.
       * Code provided under the BSD License:
       * http://schillmania.com/projects/snowstorm/license.txt
       */

------
markbao
Kudos for making it so easy to enroll in the promotion :)

